# Blood Python And Balls



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright guys i know this probably wont get any views but please reply its for the community i can look at em any time







... we need some traffic in the reptile threads

The female bp's are 1700,1800 grams and 3 years old coming up on 4 this season old not the biggest girls around but still putting on some size
The male pastel is 900 grams and is like 8 or 9 years old... i got him at 300g so im guessing he probably was a year
The male albino is 454 grams and is a bit over a year
The blood is 1200 grams and a bit over a year old

This is my male blood in his 36" by 24" enclosure:
(didnt have my zoon lense so sorry for the crappy pics but i had to reach into the cage to take em and could not get my head in)











































My young male albino ball python... will be ready to breed this season:





















My old male pastel he is around 7 or 8 years old now thats why he is quite brown now





















My dark brown female normal in shed






















My lighter female normal


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

here is an old pic of that pastel male and how much his colour has changed over the years...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice collection bob. your snakes look great. the pastel looked better when he was younger. the blood python is sexy too. thanks for sharing


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks HM... a lot of ball python morphs tend to look better when young and brown out with age it sucks







... I will try to get some better shots of my blood python those don't do him justice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice balls.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh: thanks


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

awesome snakes man! and that's one hell of an American Flag you got in the third picture!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your probably an expert at handling all those balls.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TRIG said:


> awesome snakes man! and that's one hell of an American Flag you got in the third picture!


i was waiting for someone to book that







yes it is, i love america and its story its just alot of you guys have fallen far from what you were







. I can handle my balls dt very well







the blood is a menace though i will get bit 100% at least once if i pick him up, after he bites me he calms down though


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

damn bob, you've got some cute little balls


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the best part is there smooth no hair in sight.. the ladies love em


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> the best part is there smooth no hair in sight.. the ladies love em


Does that mean you don't keep the snake in the cage?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i keep most in a cage, i let my one eyed snake find a nice warm moist cave to slide into from time to time... i give him special treatment since he only has one eye


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice collection !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice. Gotta







them balls


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks ksls... always nice having a girl compliment my balls


----------

